
Grub2 Authentication 0-Day - akerl_
http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html
======
techdragon
seriously.... yay for much easier bootloader tinkering in embedded devices,
boo for more crappy exploitable embedded devices.

